# Pyraminx Tutorial



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

This is a method I developed after about a day of playing with my Pyraminx after I got it in the mail. I had never solved one before nor watched a tutorial video. I have since watched some tutorials to see what other people use (apparently it's called the "Keyhole Method") but I personally like my way better. Even though I came up with this independently, other people probably have thought of this before. Also, this is my first video, so let me know what you think. 



Edit: this exact order of solving pieces doesn't seem to already be a method, so I'm calling it the "back first" method, since you solve the back first before the front.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

Is this already a method commonly used? I looked up a list of pyraminx methods, but this didn't seem to be any of them...


----------



## APdRF (Jan 21, 2015)

It's normal LBL I think


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

APdRF said:


> It's normal LBL I think



It's definitely not LBL, that's where you solve everything but three edges located on the same axis and then solve those by destroying what you've already made. My method solves all the pieces connected to one center so that the remaining three edges can be solved more easily.

Did you actually watch it?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 21, 2015)

It's pretty much intuitive L4E


----------



## lerenard (Jan 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> It's pretty much intuitive L4E



Well I did derive it intuitively. Do any fast people use that?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah, it's the easier version of keyhole.


----------



## pappas (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like intuitive L4E or maybe keyhole. I recon give it your own name


----------



## lerenard (Jan 22, 2015)

pappas said:


> Seems like intuitive L4E or maybe keyhole. I recon give it your own name



Hmm, I think I'll call it "back first" since you solve the back layer before you solve the front.


----------



## Bh13 (Jan 22, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Yeah, it's the easier version of keyhole.



This. It's just simplified keyhole.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 22, 2015)

Bh13 said:


> This. It's just simplified keyhole.



I feel like it's more efficient than keyhole, because you're solving the centers and edges simultaneously, whereas the keyhole tutorial I saw said to align the centers and then put in each edge by itself, and then you have to destroy what you've solved to finish, you only need to do that in one fairly uncommon case the way I solve.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 22, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Well I did derive it intuitively. Do any fast people use that?



Well, I use it often, but I just solve any piece on the top instead of the back one. I average low 5s, so I wouldn't say that I'm fast, but im alright.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jan 22, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Well I did derive it intuitively. Do any fast people use that?



This is exactly what I use and I average 3.5-4.5 seconds


----------



## lerenard (Jan 22, 2015)

Bh13 said:


> This. It's just simplified keyhole.





Hssandwich said:


> Well, I use it often, but I just solve any piece on the top instead of the back one. I average low 5s, so I wouldn't say that I'm fast, but im alright.



Sometimes I do that, but I find recognition much slower for the last step if I don't solve the back one. Any tips?


----------

